# cydectin-what does it kill?



## jcran (Feb 17, 2009)

I am more of a lurker here than anything, but since my 9-year old got Nubians in May, I have learned a lot from youse guys! I've had Boers since about 2002 and HAD Alpines back in the dark ages of the late 70's when I was in 4-H. I do my own fecals and have noticed that the ivomec + just isn't getting my numbers down like it used to. So, I want to take the jump to cydectin. I bought the cydectin pour-on for cattle and see that the dose is 1cc/22# ORALLY. Now, these nubian babies come from a really famous herd but I do know that the land is static; or rather, animals are housed on the same piece of land with no rotation. I don't have the room to rotate either. SOOOOO...I THINK I read somewhere that if so, the kids need adult wormers? These kids are early April and late April babies. One was only 2 lbs at birth. Since county fair, both have been coughing more than my boers, its obviously MORE than dust. Both did have upper respiratory issues after fair so I treated both with excenel and they cleared right up. However, the little one is coughing a lot. She now weighs 48 lbs which is within the "gaining 10 lbs" a month range that is normal. I worry about lung worms...couldn't that be one cause of the coughing? I'm going to use cydectin today, but I want to know if there is anything else I should be using. They received decocc/tetnus/valbazan treatments every 21 days until 3 months old. Am I missing anything? Will cydectin "get the job done"? I appreciate any advice you can send my way!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When doing your fecals it's important to identify the eggs, I know what worms I have here, but have no idea if Cydectin will work as well for you as it does me because you may not fight the same worm. Unless liverflukes are a problem in your area, it isn't the best wormer to choose, containing a flukeicide it is very hard on the liver which has to process all that drug, if like other places Ivermectin works for you on the stomach worms you have than use it and take out the Plus. 

Coughing isn't always just about lungworm, it can be a tell tail sign of parasites in general or cocci. It can also be scarring in the lungs that takes a very long time to get rid of when does aren't given Banamine or Dex when they do have pnemonia, they are both antiinflmmatories.

But with the use of only Valbazen and now Ivermectin Plus as your only wormers in these kids, if you are seeing on fecal eggs of H.controtus or other strongides, than yes Cydectin will be the answer to this...super important to get at least some Cydectin used so you don't overwinter these in your does.

Unless a place has freeze, or very arid conditions, pasture rotation would have to include alot of land and alot of labor to move animals to and from the dairy barn to their new pasture this month. With larve and eggs only killed on pasture from very dry condtions or very deep freeze, it means months later the same parasties are there  Vicki


----------



## jcran (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks. So we don't have contortus, BUT definitely other strongyles...anyhow, now my other question...all my boer does except one are due to kid in mid to late November. Should I wait to worm on day of birthing as usual, or should I put something on board prenatally?


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

I always worm my pregnant does 1 months before kidding.. They did fine with it.. I have use cydentic pour on becuz it works for us..


----------

